# Kylin RTA from Vandy Vapes



## Rob Fisher

Thread to chat about the Kylin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Filling this tank is a pain and I have not yet managed to fill it with out reaching for the bog roll... and yes I was warned by @BigGuy but despite the warning I have messed it up twice... right off the bat this tank is a desk bound tank if you use the small tank because it needs to be filled often! I will put the bigger tank on later and give it a go... again this is a dual coil tank but the flavour is great... these new tanks really seem to get the flavour right.

Initial feelings are I'm going to prefer the Omni over the Kylin... but will play for a while and then make a call. Again I can't use my standard drip tips with this tank which makes me sad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MoeB786

@Rob Fisher use some custom goon tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoeB786 said:


> @Rob Fisher use some custom goon tips



Boom! Done... still not a big fan of the large bore drip tips but at least it's more matchy matcherson!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## skola

@Rob Fisher doesn't it come with a 510 adapter as shown in the pic above?


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> @Rob Fisher doesn't it come with a 510 adapter as shown in the pic above?



@skola! Chicken Dinner! So it does... what a goose! I guess I should have looked in the packet of goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher , thanks for creating this thread. There is alot of intrest around this RTA.

I wanted to ask , why do you say filling is a problem?
Its top fill so all one has to do is close airflow and juice control , unscrew top cap and fill. (Make sure you dont fill too the top of glass because when you put cap on the air pressure along with cap will cause some overspill from top cap.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi uncle @Rob Fisher , thanks for creating this thread. There is alot of intrest around this RTA.
> 
> I wanted to ask , why do you say filling is a problem?
> Its top fill so all one has to do is close airflow and juice control , unscrew top cap and fill. (Make sure you dont fill too the top of glass because when you put cap on the air pressure along with cap will cause some overspill from top cap.



Because I filled it to the top of the glass like a large tosser... it's not a tank problem... it's a human idiot problem...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Because I filled it to the top of the glass like a large tosser... it's not a tank problem... it's a human idiot problem...



Hahahaha , ah ok , the vape life 
I think with the 6ml tank its gonna be a winner of note .
Please keep us updated uncle Rob and also if you notice any changes in the vape from going from the 2ml to 6ml tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Ive told myself so many times that RTAs are not for me,I like RDAs and RDTAs much more,then something pretty like this goes up and I want a RTA again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher , how do you think the BF pin will work, because of the bottom airflow???


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher , how do you think the BF pin will work, because of the bottom airflow???


Wait what.... it has a bf pin @Petrus ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> Wait what.... it has a bf pin @Petrus ?


Yebo yes.


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> Wait what.... it has a bf pin @Petrus ?


Yebo yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , thanks for sharing your experiences with this
Looks very interesting
Want to hear how the 6ml version goes - now thats a good tank size!

Also, can one make a single coil for this? Or only duals?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thanks for sharing your experiences with this
> Looks very interesting
> Want to hear how the 6ml version goes - now thats a good tank size!
> 
> Also, can one make a single coil for this? Or only duals?



It does indeed take single coils too @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rip Trippers Review on Kylin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mike Vapes Review on Kylin


----------



## Akash

There's no bf pin @Petrus and @incredible_hullk think the site had some wrong info and was clarified in yesterday's live feed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher , how do you think the BF pin will work, because of the bottom airflow???



No BF Pin for this one.


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> No BF Pin for this one.


Thanks Oom Rob, I see the vendor corrected the mistake. They almost got me..hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ok so i put on the 2ml tank and after about 5 min she was done.
Slaped on the 6ml tank now and shes purring like a kitten....
(This tank is a guzzler of note, but makes up in giving you amazing flavour)

So far not a single drop of leakage.
Will report back as i put her through her paces.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Silly question but is this tank a 24 or 25mm?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Silly question but is this tank a 24 or 25mm?



24mm Diameter Base
26mm at Widest Point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mahir said:


> Silly question but is this tank a 24 or 25mm?



24.5 at base and tapers bigger going to the tank glass . (glass circumference is 26mm)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> 24mm Diameter Base
> 26mm at Widest Point



Beat me too it 
I can see that super fast internet connection working now uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Is it just me or is this one fugly tank?

Reactions: Agree 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Is it just me or is this one fugly tank?


Looks like a dude that forgot leg day at the gym... mother muscles but no legs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Is it just me or is this one fugly tank?



It all depends on your whole setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Looking great @Clouds4Days and @KZOR 

Would love to hear your impressions after a while...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

So far @KZOR and @Clouds4Days setup look sick ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Looking great @Clouds4Days and @KZOR
> 
> Would love to hear your impressions after a while...



Off the bat @Silver , if you dont diy this tank is gonna cost a fortune to run.
In the space of 6 hours ive gone through 18ml of juice already.

But the flavour is outstanding...

More as the days go past.
Oh yes and tank fill No 4 and still no leaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> Off the bat @Silver , if you dont diy this tank is gonna cost a fortune to run.
> In the space of 6 hours ive gone through 18ml of juice already.
> 
> But the flavour is outstanding...
> 
> More as the days go past.
> Oh yes and tank fill No 4 and still no leaks.


That is crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Has anyone tried single coils in it as yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Has anyone tried single coils in it as yet?



Not yet... but certainly going to do that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The 2ml tank is just silly because this tank uses juice like no tomorrow... also with the dual coils I find the vape a little too severe for me (as I do with pretty much all dual coil set ups) so it's time to change to the 6ml tank... wow the glass was not easy to get off... but I managed without breaking it so that's a win...

With the 6ml tank I managed to fill it without making a mess... now this is a MUCH better vape for me... not sure if the extra length in the chimney cools it down a bit but I in fact seem to get better vape for my style with the 6ml tank option... my next change will be a single coil option for me and I think that may be the best option for me...

This tank is really well made and designed and I have had no leaking at all.

Is this tank about to replace my Billet Box's and Skyline? Nope... I still find the single coil in my Exocet's and Skyline at 28 watts as close to perfection a vape as I have ever had... but the Kylin is a very interesting tank and certainly has a different vape to my favourites and it going to stay in rotation for now... I guess it boils down to the style of vaping you prefer... right now I prefer the Omni over the Kylin but the testing continues...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> The 2ml tank is just silly because this tank uses juice like no tomorrow... also with the dual coils I find the vape a little too severe for me (as I do with pretty much all dual coil set ups) so it's time to change to the 6ml tank... wow the glass was not easy to get off... but I managed without breaking it so that's a win...
> 
> With the 6ml tank I managed to fill it without making a mess... now this is a MUCH better vape for me... not sure if the extra length in the chimney cools it down a bit but I in fact seem to get better vape for my style with the 6ml tank option... my next change will be a single coil option for me and I think that may be the best option for me...
> 
> This tank is really well made and designed and I have had no leaking at all.
> 
> Is this tank about to replace my Billet Box's and Skyline? Nope... I still find the single coil in my Exocet's and Skyline at 28 watts as close to perfection a vape as I have ever had... but the Kylin is a very interesting tank and certainly has a different vape to my favourites and it going to stay in rotation for now... I guess it boils down to the style of vaping you prefer... right now I prefer the Omni over the Kylin but the testing continues...
> 
> View attachment 92350
> View attachment 92351
> View attachment 92352
> View attachment 92353



Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , glad you get more along with the Kylin now.
Once youve removed the glass tank the first time it them becomes easier after that.
My one con for this tank would be they should have given in the box 2 x 6ml glass and only 1x 2ml glass and not the other way around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA

Nice tank, seems to prefer big coils, adjust juice budget up by 15% ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

JakesSA said:


> Nice tank, seems to prefer big coils, adjust juice budget up by 15% ..



I think more about 30% 
But sooooo worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped a 4mm Fused Clapton from The Coil Company (@RiaanRed I think is fused clapton or is it a staple clapton?) single coil into the Kylin and it's a much better vape for me... really good vape!

Out with the old...



In with the new!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the feedback @Rob Fisher 
Good to hear it's working nice with a single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped a 4mm Fused Clapton from The Coil Company (@RiaanRed I think is fused clapton or is it a staple clapton?) single coil into the Kylin and it's a much better vape for me... really good vape!
> 
> Out with the old...
> View attachment 92387
> 
> 
> In with the new!
> View attachment 92388
> View attachment 92389
> View attachment 92390
> View attachment 92391
> View attachment 92392
> View attachment 92393
> View attachment 92394
> View attachment 92395
> View attachment 92396


Wheres the Cloud pic Uncle Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Wheres the Cloud pic Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 92404


Legend. Enjoy it Oom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kylin Clouds with flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Kylin Clouds with flavour!
> View attachment 92419
> View attachment 92420
> View attachment 92421



Nice pics uncle Rob, not only does this Kylin produce amazing flavour but dam she can chuck a massive cloud.

Im really impressed with this RTA especially at the price point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Compared to the Dotmod Petri 24mm flavor wise, is it better?

Ambitionvapers told me it is.


----------



## wazarmoto

CMMACKEM said:


> Compared to the Dotmod Petri 24mm flavor wise, is it better?
> 
> Ambitionvapers told me it is.


So far this is everyone's opinion who has used it. I'm gonna put this to the test this week. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

CMMACKEM said:


> Compared to the Dotmod Petri 24mm flavor wise, is it better?
> 
> Ambitionvapers told me it is.



I could only compare it to the Petri 22 as thats the model i have.
And i found the Kylin produced a more flavourfull vape and so did my wife.

I tested them both with Funfetti and found in the Kylin i got more of a cake taste as all the other tanks it always tastes more biscuit and the vape also tated sweeter in the Kylin.


----------



## zadiac

Clouds4Days said:


> I could only compare it to the Petri 22 as thats the model i have.
> *And i found the Kylin produced a more flavourfull vape and so did my wife.*
> 
> I tested them both with Funfetti and found in the Kylin i got more of a cake taste as all the other tanks it always tastes more biscuit and the vape also tated sweeter in the Kylin.



Huh? Your wife also produces a more flavourfull vape? That's awesome!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

zadiac said:


> Huh? Your wife also produces a more flavourfull vape? That's awesome!




Oops... You got me there @zadiac , thats what happens when you been out of school for a long time.
My English can like to be very lekker


----------



## Daniel

Hmmmmm 24mm base this might just fit on my Pico


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Hmmmmm 24mm base this might just fit on my Pico



I bought a AL85 for mine 
After seeing Rips video thought it looked like a sick setup.


----------



## wazarmoto

This thing is amazing on flavor. I love it. But I still can't make up my mind between this and the petri 24.. 

Good thing I have both. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Tank sold out in two days at both vendors, thats insane! And nothing yet in the classifieds so according to my usual checks and review watching this must be good! And I was just settling with my mage as go to dual coil rta...


----------



## zadiac

I'm so lucky I got one of the last ones at SirVape.......phew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Schnappie said:


> Tank sold out in two days at both vendors, thats insane! And nothing yet in the classifieds so according to my usual checks and review watching this must be good! And I was just settling with my mage as go to dual coil rta...


I'll say this, it's definitely better than the mage. Airflow is insane on full open. I'm getting my top up bottle of grape drank on ice tomorrow. Can't wait to get that Lekker minty hit. Just gonna have to rewick. This fantasy mango is like super potent in the Kylan. Giving me a headache. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say I don't really share the hype over the Kylin that so many people do... yes it's a pretty damn fine tank and it is one of the only tanks on the planet that doesn't appear to leak... but does it produce the best flavour? No not for me it doesn't... the Omni beats it with ease... and maybe it's just that I don't really like high power dual coiled tanks but even with a single coil in the Kylin the flavour doesn't come close to a Skyline or Exocet in a Billet Box for me... and maybe it's just the XXX and that could well be the case.

Going back to the little Divo on a REO with it's very small chamber and masses of flavour and now the Skyline and Exocet both with very small chambers and the intense flavour they give I'm convinced flavour is proportional to the size of the chamber and the airflow.

So for my style of vaping and my juice the Kylin doesn't make my top 5 atomisers...

I have been holding back on this to try see how I'm missing what everyone else seems to get... but after a few days I don't get it... but it just goes to show that it's different strokes for different folks... some like high power and hot vapes and others don't... some like squonking and other don't... some like dripping and others like tanks... some people like ceramic coils and some hate them... and then there is a massive range of juices that people love and hate at the same time.

So for those that love the Kylin I'm really happy for you and really glad there is a non leaky tank that works for you... but for me it's still the Skyline and Exocet by a country mile.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I don't really share the hype over the Kylin that so many people do... yes it's a pretty damn fine tank and it is one of the only tanks on the planet that doesn't appear to leak... but does it produce the best flavour? No not for me it doesn't... the Omni beats it with ease... and maybe it's just that I don't really like high power dual coiled tanks but even with a single coil in the Kylin the flavour doesn't come close to a Skyline or Exocet in a Billet Box for me... and maybe it's just the XXX and that could well be the case.
> 
> Going back to the little Divo on a REO with it's very small chamber and masses of flavour and now the Skyline and Exocet both with very small chambers and the intense flavour they give I'm convinced flavour is proportional to the size of the chamber and the airflow.
> 
> So for my style of vaping and my juice the Kylin doesn't make my top 5 atomisers...
> 
> I have been holding back on this to try see how I'm missing what everyone else seems to get... but after a few days I don't get it... but it just goes to show that it's different strokes for different folks... some like high power and hot vapes and others don't... some like squonking and other don't... some like dripping and others like tanks... some people like ceramic coils and some hate them... and then there is a massive range of juices that people love and hate at the same time.
> 
> So for those that love the Kylin I'm really happy for you and really glad there is a non leaky tank that works for you... but for me it's still the Skyline and Exocet by a country mile.
> View attachment 92620



Buuuuuuut oom Rob...will it remain in the army or will it meet the gorge(or classifieds)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> Buuuuuuut oom Rob...will it remain in the army or will it meet the gorge(or classifieds)?



No it won't end up in the gorge because it is certainly one of the better tanks around and plus I'm not gonna give up on it just yet and will attempt a few more builds in it... and if I still can't get it to perform like everyone else seems to be able to get it to perform I will let it go in the classies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

What ID is everyone using for duals? 
from most of the reviewers i saw, They seem to be using 3mm.
I personally went from 2.5mm 28gx4 32g Caterpillar wire to 3mm 28gx4 32g Caterpillar wire. Big big improvement i must say.


----------



## Gersh

Rob Fisher said:


> No it won't end up in the gorge because it is certainly one of the better tanks around and plus I'm not gonna give up on it just yet and will attempt a few more builds in it... and if I still can't get it to perform like everyone else seems to be able to get it to perform I will let it go in the classies.



I say give it exactly one more month before the classies... 

Then 

DIBBBSSSSSZZZZZ! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> but it just goes to show that it's different strokes for different folks...
> 
> View attachment 92620



Couldnt have said it better uncle @Rob Fisher 
This is definitely a RTA made for dual coil and a wattage range of 45-60 watts and you have to enjoy that sort of warmish vape.
Also because you have to use it at higher wattage a juice like XXX (menthol) will produce more menthol than fruits so wont be best suited for a tank like this.

Have you tried a different juice in the Kylin like your Dinner lady Lemon Tart?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you tried a different juice in the Kylin like your Dinner lady Lemon Tart?



No I haven't but know I should... good call... there is no doubt that the Kylin will shine with juices like that with dual coils and high power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> No I haven't but know I should... good call... there is no doubt that the Kylin will shine with juices like that with dual coils and high power.



Give it a try and please report back 
I have my fingers crossed that your Lemon Tart might bring you to the "Kylin Side"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Give it a try and please report back
> I have my fingers crossed that your Lemon Tart might bring you to the "Kylin Side"



Will do @Clouds4Days... but honestly even the fantastic juices like Dinner Lady and others that I do occasionally vape but I vape XXX 99,9% of the time and I wish I could get to ADV another juice...


----------



## wazarmoto

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do @Clouds4Days... but honestly even the fantastic juices like Dinner Lady and others that I do occasionally vape but I vape XXX 99,9% of the time and I wish I could get to ADV another juice...


Once that menthol/mint adv has gotten you, it's hard to go to anything else permanently. I know the feeling. Stuck on grape drank on ice for now. Have to DIY something in the similar line to keep meself satisfied. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

@Rob Fisher ,I just built on my brother's Kylin twice today, the 1st build was average but the 2nd build really makes it shine. Dual 3mm id, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 7 wraps, reading at 0.2ohm and at 50watts it's quite impressive both in the flavor and vapor department

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I don't really share the hype over the Kylin that so many people do... yes it's a pretty damn fine tank and it is one of the only tanks on the planet that doesn't appear to leak... but does it produce the best flavour? No not for me it doesn't... the Omni beats it with ease... and maybe it's just that I don't really like high power dual coiled tanks but even with a single coil in the Kylin the flavour doesn't come close to a Skyline or Exocet in a Billet Box for me... and maybe it's just the XXX and that could well be the case.
> 
> Going back to the little Divo on a REO with it's very small chamber and masses of flavour and now the Skyline and Exocet both with very small chambers and the intense flavour they give I'm convinced flavour is proportional to the size of the chamber and the airflow.
> 
> So for my style of vaping and my juice the Kylin doesn't make my top 5 atomisers...
> 
> I have been holding back on this to try see how I'm missing what everyone else seems to get... but after a few days I don't get it... but it just goes to show that it's different strokes for different folks... some like high power and hot vapes and others don't... some like squonking and other don't... some like dripping and others like tanks... some people like ceramic coils and some hate them... and then there is a massive range of juices that people love and hate at the same time.
> 
> So for those that love the Kylin I'm really happy for you and really glad there is a non leaky tank that works for you... but for me it's still the Skyline and Exocet by a country mile.
> View attachment 92620



Absolutely loved your post @Rob Fisher !

I am thinking that its different strokes for different folks, or in vaping, different applications.

There is no way my Lemo1 can do vicious 3mm ID dual claptons and vape at 100W for some desserty warmness. Neither can the little Evod.

But then again, the Kylin probably doesnt excel for your type of vape and juice.

I suppose its like saying whats better to race around Kyalami, a F1 race car or a S Class Merc?
And then saying what is better for a stable cruise at 120km/hr on a freeway and a few km through busy roads in the city?

I know the car enthusiasts will find fault with my analogy above but the point is that I think each device has a natural area (build and juice wise) where it excels - and if that is not matched to your vaping style then you probably wont like it much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

5 minutes ago I received mine..... now I'm in two minds about it & whether I should even open it. At first the reviews were good, still are but now they're leaning towards "only doing dessert type vapes" justice. To me high watts turn dessert type vapes into an extremely rich sickening syrup flavor. I like to bring out the fruits in dessert vapes. I'll sleep on it for a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Deckie said:


> 5 minutes ago I received mine..... now I'm in two minds about it & whether I should even open it. At first the reviews were good, still are but now they're leaning towards "only doing dessert type vapes" justice. To me high watts turn dessert type vapes into an extremely rich sickening syrup flavor. I like to bring out the fruits in dessert vapes. I'll sleep on it for a day or 2.



Na dude, open it and use it. play around with the builds and see what you get. Got my airflow down a notch and using the 6ml extension today to test out the flavor loss. Grape drank on ice is gooooooooood in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> 5 minutes ago I received mine..... now I'm in two minds about it & whether I should even open it. At first the reviews were good, still are but now they're leaning towards "only doing dessert type vapes" justice. To me high watts turn dessert type vapes into an extremely rich sickening syrup flavor. I like to bring out the fruits in dessert vapes. I'll sleep on it for a day or 2.



Dibs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> 5 minutes ago I received mine..... now I'm in two minds about it & whether I should even open it. At first the reviews were good, still are but now they're leaning towards "only doing dessert type vapes" justice. To me high watts turn dessert type vapes into an extremely rich sickening syrup flavor. I like to bring out the fruits in dessert vapes. I'll sleep on it for a day or 2.



You have to try it out @Deckie , you dont wanna miss out on a Gem.
I been running the Kylin between 45-48 watts which isnt too high.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> You have to try it out @Deckie , you dont wanna miss out on a Gem.
> I been running the Kylin between 45-48 watts which isnt too high.


Ok @Clouds4Days I'm gonna give it a whirl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

WoW.... outstanding!

6ml tank, matchy matchy .... Twisted Kanthal Clapton, 26x26, 34 outside, 3.5mm id, 7 wraps 1.01 Ohms, 30 watts , CB 2 - flavour absolutely off the charts.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv

Can anyone give us a flavour comparison to the Engine (normal and or nano)?


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> WoW.... outstanding!
> 
> 6ml tank, matchy matchy .... Twisted Kanthal Clapton, 26x26, 34 outside, 3.5mm id, 7 wraps 1.01 Ohms, 30 watts , CB 2 - flavour absolutely off the charts.



Single or Dual , from the ohms I presume single ? 

This has me intrigued ....


----------



## Deckie

AAAAH ... that's better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Single or Dual , from the ohms I presume single ?
> 
> This has me intrigued ....


Single @Daniel


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Single @Daniel



Awesome , was not keen on the dual coil so this is positive. How is Juice consumption on the single coil ?


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Awesome , was not keen on the dual coil so this is positive. How is Juice consumption on the single coil ?


Not too bad @Daniel, I've been using it quite a bit in the past 2 hours & about 4ml out.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> WoW.... outstanding!
> 
> 6ml tank, matchy matchy .... Twisted Kanthal Clapton, 26x26, 34 outside, 3.5mm id, 7 wraps 1.01 Ohms, 30 watts , CB 2 - flavour absolutely off the charts.
> 
> View attachment 92635



Best RTA ive ever used and at the price, HE beware.... China is catching up....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Best RTA ive ever used and at the price, HE beware.... China is catching up....


And it's quality, threads are smooth & the finish & feel are HE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto

The juice channels rotation irritate me. Should've have locked it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Coldcat

God all this hype is killing me...


----------



## Deckie

Coldcat said:


> God all this hype is killing me...


And they're all sold out!!!


----------



## Coldcat

Deckie said:


> And they're all sold out!!!


knew they would. lol


----------



## Mando

Hi guys, @Sir Vape now has stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

So far I'm very pleased with this tank. Flavor is better than the TFV8 and even a little bit better than the Pharaoh RTA (so far). I'll try a few more buids on it. Have dual Ni80 fused claptons on it @ 0.15 ohms and vaping at 80 watts. Flavor is very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

I wake up at 16.30 this afternoon to see that Sir Vapes stock just uploaded online. 
I've got to be fast before their all gone, again.
Sign in, add to cart, pay! Damn that was a close one.
I can now imagine what a HE sale feels like but must be a million times worse.

I collect tomorrow - see you then @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

We need a sirvape in jozi ... instant gratification rules...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Dengit , why is payday so far off ......


----------



## BigGuy

In the Cape guys will see you all when we get back.


----------



## Scouse45

Order done and payed for waiting for shipment! Options look too good to miss out on with dual and single. Other sounding promising and different size glass tanks! I blame u people for being broke Especially u @Greyz


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Dual coil setup. 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 3mm id, 7 wraps coming in at 0.2ohm, wicked with CB2, vaping on some @Paulie Apricot Jam Donut, sitting on a Minikin Boost Black Galaxy and ofcourse a vape band since there's only 1 6ml glass included, and not to forget a beautiful Goon tip by @hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ShamZ

BigGuy said:


> In the Cape guys will see you all when we get back.


Damn so I could have taken your parking when I went to the store this morning...

Lol, have a great trip @BigGuy


----------



## ettiennedj

Hi Guys, need some help here. 

Since day 1 my Kylin has been leaking at the bottom ring next to the 510 pin (see below). I have re-wicked the tank about 5 times since receiving it but just cant seem to get it to stop, cotton is clear from all the airflow holes and tried also moving the coils more towards the side airflow on the deck. It's not leaking through the airflow slots on the side however but I can see the build up of liquid inside the slots.

I read on Reddit that it may be the peak insulator around the positive pin that may not be seated correctly, but it looks ok to me. Is it possible that I received a "dud" ? Anyone else having issues like this? 

I know that condensation happens especially with bottom airflow tanks but having my mod covered in juice under the tank is becoming tiresome to say the least and it seems to get worse with chain vaping when the juice gets a bit hotter. At this stage i have to remove the tank about 3 times per refill to wipe the mod it's that bad. 

I have filled it completely, left airflow and juice flow wide open and let it stand overnight and no buildup of liquid at all. Seems to be only when i vape it. 

Any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys, need some help here.
> 
> Since day 1 my Kylin has been leaking at the bottom ring next to the 510 pin (see below). I have re-wicked the tank about 5 times since receiving it but just cant seem to get it to stop, cotton is clear from all the airflow holes and tried also moving the coils more towards the side airflow on the deck. It's not leaking through the airflow slots on the side however but I can see the build up of liquid inside the slots.
> 
> I read on Reddit that it may be the peak insulator around the positive pin that may not be seated correctly, but it looks ok to me. Is it possible that I received a "dud" ? Anyone else having issues like this?
> 
> I know that condensation happens especially with bottom airflow tanks but having my mod covered in juice under the tank is becoming tiresome to say the least and it seems to get worse with chain vaping when the juice gets a bit hotter. At this stage i have to remove the tank about 3 times per refill to wipe the mod it's that bad.
> 
> I have filled it completely, left airflow and juice flow wide open and let it stand overnight and no buildup of liquid at all. Seems to be only when i vape it.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


I'd also be interested as mine pissed juice out the exact spot last night


----------



## ettiennedj

Case in point. Literally after 6 puffs. Almost ready to throw in the paper towel.....


----------



## Scouse45

ettiennedj said:


> Case in point. Literally after 6 puffs. Almost ready to throw in the paper towel.....
> 
> View attachment 92741


Looks to me like it's a lot of condensation seeping through the airflow rings, not the airflow holes, the actual ring isn't fitting snug enough so condensation is coming through. That's kak if u ask me!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Scouse45

I actually had this with my Merlin mini @ettiennedj always juice under the atomizer had to wipe it over and over eventually I got rid of it hated it I'm way too OCD for that. Won't hang onto a tank that leaves liquid or condensation everywhere


----------



## ettiennedj

@Scouse45 , with you on that. Working on my nerves. Tank never sits flush on any of my mods so definately the base plate not being completely flush. What should i do, ask for a replacement? @Sir Vape







Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

ettiennedj said:


> @Scouse45 , with you on that. Working on my nerves. Tank never sits flush on any of my mods so definately the base plate not being completely flush. What should i do, ask for a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


To be honest brother that's all u can do. Take it back to the supplier, they then contact their rep for vandy vapes. Take pictures and show them. I would do that. I didn't do it last time coz I bought the Merlin from a friend


----------



## ettiennedj

Email sent to @Sir Vape. Appreciate your feedback @Scouse45 !

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

So happy with this Kylin. The hype is real people!














Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

I'm on my 5th tank and no moisture build up. That tank @ettiennedj has issues I'm afraid..









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Same here. No moisture and sits flush on both my RX200s and my RX300. This tank is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

Kylin gone but the ammit 2 is available. They look like a copy and paste design and have checked some reviews. Flavour wise they seem on par....should I wait or get the ammit. Anyone here have both to give some feedback


----------



## Greyz

Hakhan said:


> Kylin gone but the ammit 2 is available. They look like a copy and paste design and have checked some reviews. Flavour wise they seem on par....should I wait or get the ammit. Anyone here have both to give some feedback



IIRC I think Mike Vapes did a review where he compares the Ammit Dual and the Kylin. There are some slight differences in the airflow with the Kylin having separated their air slots with a piece of peek between. The Ammit Dual has bigger juice control slots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @ettiennedj , am sorry to read about your moisture build up on your Kylin

Please resolve with Sir Vape in their subforum or directly
This thread forms part of the general forum - so tagging them here is not preferred


----------



## Hakhan

Greyz said:


> IIRC I think Mike Vapes did a review where he compares the Ammit Dual and the Kylin. There are some slight differences in the airflow with the Kylin having separated their air slots with a piece of peek between. The Ammit Dual has bigger juice control slots.


Watched the video and the bottom air flow seems to be raised which RIP trippers said was a problem installing the coils. Think my itchy fingers can't wait for the restock may go and get it. Both reviewers did say flavour was on par. And a noisy airflow when half opened...good thing I am hard at hearing anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Hakhan said:


> Watched the video and the bottom air flow seems to be raised which RIP trippers said was a problem installing the coils. Think my itchy fingers can't wait for the restock may go and get it. Both reviewers did say flavour was on par. And a noisy airflow when half opened...good thing I am hard at hearing anyways



I don't think you can really go wrong with either or IMO. I have an Ammit single coil and it's a champ - I'll probably end up getting the Ammit Dual simply because I'm so impressed with my single coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

HomeBoy Ohm Boy Josh has just dropped a Kylin vs Ammit dual review.
Check it out HERE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

What glass is everybody using? 
I been using both and i prefer the look of it in shorty mode but it only last me like 10 pulls before i need to refill.
some YT reviewers say it lessens flavour that then other people say it doesnt?
Also what ID is everyone using?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Jono90 said:


> What glass is everybody using?
> I been using both and i prefer the look of it in shorty mode but it only last me like 10 pulls before i need to refill.
> some YT reviewers say it lessens flavour that then other people say it doesnt?
> Also what ID is everyone using?


I'm using it in 6ml mode with 3mm id coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justink

ettiennedj said:


> Case in point. Literally after 6 puffs. Almost ready to throw in the paper towel.....
> 
> View attachment 92741


Been using this tank non stop for the last two days, I'm getting the same leaking/condensation from the bottom of the afc ring. Please let us know on the outcome once you get feedback from the Sirs. Hopefully it's not faulty...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

ettiennedj said:


> Case in point. Literally after 6 puffs. Almost ready to throw in the paper towel.....
> 
> View attachment 92741



Ive been getting the exact same issue bud.
I haven't commented yet because im still trying to figure out why its always leaking juice out the bottom.

I did the first build and wick and it has been giving me this issue so yesterday i got it rebuilt with Coil Company Fused Clappton and re wicked by the Man himself Ryan at Vape Cartel and its still leaking out the bottom.

I always close of the air and juice flow when i refill so i know that's not the problem.
My next step is gonna be to replace all the O Rings.
If this doesn't work then i fear something internally is not up to scratch.

But will report back once ive done my last step.
Usually if i tank does this too me i will chuck it , only reason i haven't is cause the flavour is just so frikking good.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive been getting the exact same issue bud.
> I haven't commented yet because im still trying to figure out why its always leaking juice out the bottom.
> 
> I did the first build and wick and it has been giving me this issue so yesterday i got it rebuilt with Coil Company Fused Clappton and re wicked by the Man himself Ryan at Vape Cartel and its still leaking out the bottom.
> 
> I always close of the air and juice flow when i refill so i know that's not the problem.
> My next step is gonna be to replace all the O Rings.
> If this doesn't work then i fear something internally is not up to scratch.
> 
> But will report back once ive done my last step.
> Usually if i tank does this too me i will chuck it , only reason i haven't is cause the flavour is just so frikking good.


Bud just a stab in the dark here, in the ohmboy josh video he lowered the coils in the ammit dual after his leaked. Worth a try in the kylin maybe? Unless they already are as low as can be


----------



## Petrus

This is just to bad, I really love this tank, but after the leaking issues, I think I rather stay with my OL16's. No issues and flavour for days. Sorry to hear about your issues guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Schnappie said:


> Bud just a stab in the dark here, in the ohmboy josh video he lowered the coils in the ammit dual after his leaked. Worth a try in the kylin maybe? Unless they already are as low as can be


Tried high, mid and low and same results for me.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie

ettiennedj said:


> Tried high, mid and low and same results for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Bummer bud, I hope they can sort you out!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Schnappie said:


> Bud just a stab in the dark here, in the ohmboy josh video he lowered the coils in the ammit dual after his leaked. Worth a try in the kylin maybe? Unless they already are as low as can be



Thanks for the recommendation bud.
Originally i had my coils low about 1-2 mm just above the deck now they are higher about 5mm above deck and still leaking.


----------



## Greyz

This leaking issue is worrying, I can't remember 100% but I think Mike Vapes had the same condensation or leaking on his Kylin too.

Thankfully after many, and I mean many, tanks I haven't experienced this, yet...

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

FWIW I did have my coils high but then lowered them after watching the OhmBoy Josh review. 
Both ways it's not leaked #FINGERSCROSSED

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks for the recommendation bud.
> Originally i had my coils low about 1-2 mm just above the deck now they are higher about 5mm above deck and still leaking.


That sux! Hope you can get it fixed or replaced. I know exactly how it feels when people rave about a tank but I get one that has an airlock problem or leaks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Got a reply from Craig at the Sirs. They will be releasing a Wicking tutorial when they back from holiday. Don't think this will solve the issue but lets see.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

It's not a wicking issue, it's a design flaw

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

I replaced the O ring inside the tank on the deck and the glass o rings and still having the leaking.

Lets wait and see how they wick the deck but its not that complicated to wick the thing unless im using too little cotton which i think im not unless im suppose to use a whole bag of CB2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> It's not a wicking issue, it's a design flaw



Does yours leak @Deckie ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been lucky with mine and have not had one leak with either the dual coil setup or the current single 4mm coil... but I don't get the fantastic flavour everyone else does... well not with XXX anyway.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Does yours leak @Deckie ?


Yip @Clouds4Days, just pisses out between the airflow ring & the base, never out of the air holes

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

To me the flavour is excellent so much so that I feel it's too intense, like the flavour sears my lungs - too over the charts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> It's not a wicking issue, it's a design flaw



I dont think so many people can be getting the wicking wrong as there is nothing too it with this tank.


----------



## Justink

Really doubt it's a wicking problem, no juice is leaking from the afc ring holes, only from in between the afc ring and the base. Leaking so much I get juice on my hands every now and then, I've actually put it down and using another tank... Will wait and see what the Sirs say.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj

That's what I said in my response regarding the wicking. Told them to look at this thread and the pics posted. Also put mine away and back on the OBS and Ammit single.


----------



## Schnappie

ettiennedj said:


> That's what I said in my response regarding the wicking. Told them to look at this thread and the pics posted. Also put mine away and back on the OBS and Ammit single.


Sorry you guys are experiencing it. Put off this tank now with my luck I will also get a leaky one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deckie

I closed off the juice flow control, vapes a few times so the wick was dryish and a few minutes later, with the juice flow closed, it started peeing juice. got mine from Vape Club


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Adding my 0.02

Same leaking issue.

Does it in 2ml or 6ml config, single or dual coil, coils high or low, coils squished together in the middle or pushed right out to the sides, wicked all the way from dry hit tight to gurgling loose.

It's a shame because otherwise I really like it. Subscribing to this thread to see if a solution can be found.


----------



## Justink

Pics showing the leakage/condensation, my concern is that it could get into the 510 connection












Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jono90

I believe mine has it also.
but its not enough to require cleaning often. 
I remove the tank once a day and clean. Seems to be worse if the tank doesnt sit flush. 
I Honestly do believe Vendors should step in and re-call the affected tanks and issue replacements, There is no way all of us are wicking wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

It can't be a wicking problem from the way the pictures look and many of u guys with problems I know really know wat u doing when it comes to vaping and wicking... this ain't ur first rodeo @Clouds4Days @Deckie @ettiennedj so it's rubbish. I jus received mine so when I get home I'll try it out skeptically. I honestly believe if so many r leaking they should be taken back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Guys have you look at the international sites to see if the vapers there encounter the same problem??


----------



## Nosvarato

One of the reddit posts suggests that screwing 510 pin down further fixes the issue


----------



## ettiennedj

Tried that already. The 510 is tight like a tiger and unable to tigten any more. Also completely removed it and reseated the peek insulator as that was another suggestion on reddit and still leaking.

Even with the 510 tightened my tank still does not sit flush.


----------



## Hakhan

Greyz said:


> So happy with this Kylin. The hype is real people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


What is that monster of a coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I just stuff the cotton in there and that's it. I let it reach the bottom of the feed ports. Nothing to it. Haven't had one leak or dry cotton at all. You can murder this thing with wicking and it will work.......well it does for me anyways


----------



## Scouse45

Jus wicked it up and giving it a go. Flavour and clouds r remarkable!! Let's c how the leaking goes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD

Must say this Kylin has impressed me in the past 24 hours. Awesome cloud production and flavour is amazing . Love this . Demon Killer alien wire + cotton bacon v2 = happiness. 

I think my tank is either sweating at the bottom, or small leaks, but really not an issue ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gersh

I doubt any vendors will replace/swop the leaking tanks... it's like the 510 predator issue, some might experience it and some not.. if it's just a bad batch from the factory and the company doesn't take responsibility then I'm afraid those unlucky few will be stuck with the problem...

For example, It's like wanting a vendor to replace/refund all those 1st batches of alien mods that had the paint issue... sorry but let's be honest it's not gonna happen... it's the risk you took for jumping onto the hype train 

#StraightTalkBreaksNoFriendships 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Anyone got a silver one that's leaking... seen mostly black ones leaky. Wondering if it's similar to sm25 silver vs black...my black one gave me trouble (all 3 of them) but silver ones perfect


----------



## Hakhan

Gersh said:


> I doubt any vendors will replace/swop the leaking tanks... it's like the 510 predator issue, some might experience it and some not.. if it's just a bad batch from the factory and the company doesn't take responsibility then I'm afraid those unlucky few will be stuck with the problem...
> 
> For example, It's like wanting a vendor to replace/refund all those 1st batches of alien mods that had the paint issue... sorry but let's be honest it's not gonna happen... it's the risk you took for jumping onto the hype train
> 
> #StraightTalkBreaksNoFriendships
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leaking tank I can understand or peeling paintwork. But if it is warped like one of the pics this surely must be replaced. 
Otherwise what's the point buying locally if you not going to get the support you might as well buy it online at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Greyz

incredible_hullk said:


> Anyone got a silver one that's leaking... seen mostly black ones leaky. Wondering if it's similar to sm25 silver vs black...my black one gave me trouble (all 3 of them) but silver ones perfect


Maybe you are into something @incredible_hulk, I also noticed its mostly Black Kylin I'm seeing with leaking in these pics.

I have a SS Kylin and no leaking. 
Maybe others can comment too on whether theirs leaks and what colour.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

My Kylin is SS and guess what....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

Mine is black and there is condensation at the bottom but not serious at all no leaking just condensation from the different airflow I'm guessing.


----------



## daniel craig

I have the Merlin RTA which has the exact same issue. It only gets worse over time. If I remember correctly it was due to the press fit deck.


----------



## Jono90

I just rewicked my now and tighten my 510 down extremely tight. so far 2 6ml tanks and no leaking/condensation at all.
will update if this is no longer the case.


----------



## AlphaDog

I think it's a trait/design flaw on bottom airflow tanks that have an afc ring which rotates around the base of the tank housing the 510 connection. My serpent mini 25 is doing the exact same thing - and its super irritating indeed. I have resorted to unscrewing it and wiping the mod and tank base off like twice a day.


----------



## Deckie

I have an SS that leaks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

The Kylin does not leak when wicked properly, that's my take on it. 

As for the condensations - it's very simple imo really, this tank has massive airflow holes and is to be used with big coil builds and needs power to perform. 

When you take a drag your coil(s) still remains hot after you have fired, the extra vapor it produces needs to go somewhere and in the case of the Kylin it has two massive airflow slots on each side of the deck including two smaller ones on the bottom where the vapor settles and condenses which is what causes the condensation or apparent "leaking". 

This is the case with a lot of RTA's that have bottom airflow, for example my Mage RTA did the same thing but on a very smaller scale due to the coils and airflow slots being smaller and power needed being less. 

With regards to the leaking... its all down to your wicking. This tank needs a lot of cotton and honestly apart from the Ammit single coil RTA this has been one of the easiest tanks to wick to date for me. Snip, tuck and done... no dry hits and zero leaking for me and I have had the tank upside down and sideways and not a drop has been spilled.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

I agree with @Chris du Toit bad wicking will cause leaking. Mine wasn't leaking out the airflow holes. Due to some big air flow holes the condensation comes down as he said and is seeps through the loose airflow ring. That's exactly wat happened with mine, the condensation seeped out slightly between the tank and loose airflow ring not out of the holes. Good tank but more then enough for my OCD to irritate me I couldn't handle it. So great tank but it's moved onto another home I'm not down for wiping my mod that often. That's jus me though many wont mind and at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ranger78

Have a SS tank. Also leaking like hell. Using bacon v2 cotton and Paulies juice. I have tightened the 510 pin very tight now so lets see. This is such a pain. Now mainly using my Tornado hero. Also bottom airflow but no leaking issues like on the Kylin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester

For anyone who has a dna200, here a screen that I made for your profiles. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting it.







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

If you feel that you are wicking the correct way then I have two further suggestions to try ......

a) line the coils up closer to the centre (thus further away from the airholes)
b) disassemble the atty and realign the insulator holding the positive block because sometimes it is not factory fitted correctly.

I seem to be one of the lucky ones with zero leaking issues but I get the occasional airlock similar to what I got in the SM25.

You can always try the old atty trick : Close air- and juice holes, tighten atty halfway, turn upside down and complete the tightening process. Lastly open the holes.


----------



## Ranger78

KZOR said:


> a) line the coils up closer to the centre (thus further away from the airholes)
> b) disassemble the atty and realign the insulator holding the positive block because sometimes it is not factory fitted correctly.


Have done as KZOR suggested and so far it looks like the problem is sorted. Will give feedback tomorrow once the tank made it through the night...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha , ah ok , the vape life
> I think with the 6ml tank its gonna be a winner of note .
> Please keep us updated uncle Rob and also if you notice any changes in the vape from going from the 2ml to 6ml tank.


you know hey.. this tank was definitely inspired by the Digiflavour Fuji - but then also from the mini tanks - which can split from 6ml to 3ml etc.  Praise the sisters of GeekVape for producing quality, alongside quality to bring new generations of greatness; . ; may it forever continue till smoking ceases to exist;

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MetalGearX

Seems that the leak is stemming from the block insulator. Its not flush and tight fitting enough. Solve this problem and the leak will go away. By the way I'm still thinking of how to solve this myself but that is where the problem lies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Several posts above were moved to a newly created Kylin RTA thread inside the Sir Vape subforum:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sir-vape-kylin-rta-thread.t37093/

Please note that this thread forms part of the general threads of the forum. As such, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or services here. They are encouraged to discuss these types of issues inside their dedicated subforum. The posts that were moved relate to Sir Vape so let that discussion continue there.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Like most of you in this thread I had an issue with the leaking/condensation coming out through the bottom of the afc ring, I followed what @KZOR recommended and voila 3 tanks later and nothing but a little "sweat" right next to the airflow slots, the bottom of the tank and top of the mod is completely dry as seen in the picture.

here's what I did
1)Loosen the 510 pin and re-seat the positive block and re-tighten all the way
2)Place coils in a more natural position as in the pic (by natural I mean if you pull on the coil with the ID rod in it your coil should settle with the center of the ID rod over the center of the post holes). Also wicking should be tight through the coil (not tight enough to deform the coils but tight enough to drag your mod if you tugged on a tail), I'm using a 3mm ID, and comb the tails to prevent dry hits before snipping them to size

3)Height of the coil should be just so that the bottom of the coil is in line with the top of the side airflow if looked at from the side, as in the picture, also be sure to push the wick away from the airflow

￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼Goodluck guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

So how many of you have told the "kylins" you know there is a tank named after them ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## K0n3kt

I have been having the exact same leaking issue that everyone has reported and having almost given up I have managed to resolve it by following this  18:30 onwards. Now i agreed it didn't look like a wicking issue but I now believe it is. My kylin seemed to be wicking perfectly but I now think my wicks were to compressed in the channel and pulled to tight from coil to channel. The cotton then does not absorb the thinner condensation quick enough and it makes its way to the bottom of the device. When i followed this i also droppped down to 2ml Glass and went from dual Juggernaut coils to dual fused clapton so they may also be something there such as with 6ml the after fire vapour can't escape out the top easily enough or with the juggernauts there was to much of it due to them taking forever to cool. I will go back to original setup today and try all of that. Big Ups to Big Guy for the fix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh

Riaz said:


> So how many of you have told the "kylins" you know there is a tank named after them ?



Hahaha already told my brother to get one just because of that


----------



## Jono90

I reseated my postive block today and put in 4mm ID Coils and 2 6ml tanks later, Bottom of the tank and mod bone dry! 
It really makes sense to me that maybe at the factory the postive block wasnt being correctly seated.
Anybody with AFC ring leaks/condensation try reseating yours.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gersh

And somebody sold theirs for R200 because of this issue. #CriesInDisbelief. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MetalGearX

Done this and yes its working. Thanks


----------



## Clouds4Days

Help please peeps, i have a tendency to do stupid things and dont wanna damage something.
How does one re-seat the positive block?


----------



## Gersh

Clouds4Days said:


> Help please peeps, i have a tendency to do stupid things and dont wanna damage something.
> How does one re-seat the positive block?



Just to add on.. Step by step with nice lighting and clear pics will be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Jono90

I simply removed the 510 pin. Its just a short screw type thing then the postive block will be loose.
I then make sure it looks flush with everything and hold it down firmly against the rest of the deck and screw the the 510 in untill it wont turn anymore.

I Would do picture but my phones camera is really kak. LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

It also seems that it cant be removed (postive block) or atleast i didnt try. so dont worry you wont break it.
but i must say 4 tanks now and still bone dry! I can finally say this tank lived up to my hype about it.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jono90 said:


> I simply removed the 510 pin. Its just a short screw type thing then the postive block will be loose.
> I then make sure it looks flush with everything and hold it down firmly against the rest of the deck and screw the the 510 in untill it wont turn anymore.
> 
> I Would do picture but my phones camera is really kak. LOL



Will check it out when my tanks empty...
Give me 5 min

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv

Such a school boy error. 

Guess I need one now. Face off against the Engine and Engine nano.


----------



## Clouds4Days

The Block looked like it was seated fine.
Never the less i loosened it re seated it.
Will report back.


----------



## Jono90

@Clouds4Days 
Mine also look perfect and i was like, Oh well rebuild for nothing. but in the end it worked.

@spiv 
I was keen on a Engine/nano and then i was watching one of waynes videos and he reckons that top airflow only give you the top notes and he said that bottom and side airflow seems to give the best flavour. thats why i was really keen on this as it as bottom and side.
and the fact that i can fit 4mm dual 4x28g fused clapton in this with space to spare is just amazing. really happy with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Based on a lot of pain and anguish I'm rather glad I got one that was put together correctly! Getting a leaky tank is more than annoying!


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Yeah, I'm that guy that basically gave mine away but I did do the postive block, insulator reseating thing and it seemd to cure it for a few refills and then it came back.

Maybe I just had a dud. Maybe it's just too finicky for me.

Expecting the courier any moment now with my Ammit Dual - if it does the same then watch out for a bargain in the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justink

I'd redone all of these "tricks" last night , this was probably the 20th time I've done it with horrible leaking/condensation every time. Also removed the 3.5mm ID flat alien that was giving me incredible flavour and replaced it with a 8 wrap 4mm ID 22g kp kanthal. No juice leakage yet. Will test it out this morning and if it leaks/condenses... It's going in the gorge. Won't sell someone a faulty tank.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Same here. Was good for one tank yesterday and leaking again today. Anyone have feedback whether the Ammit dual v2 also suffers from this?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

Im sad to report. my slight condensation has returned.it was gone for 2 days. 
It must be a design flaw.


----------



## Vitblitz

Getting massive leaking on the black Kylin  into my 510


----------



## Jono90

@Vitblitz
Yeah. you could try the reseating of the postive block but more than likely it will come back.
i basically have accepted it and remove my tank once a day (sometimes twice) and clean it.
I honestly think its really disappointing that vandy vapes or vendors cant do a recall or some type of compensation.
This is the last hype train i jump on. Next time ill watch and see what happens first.
I still love the tank for its flavour and other aspects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Anyone else's grub screws rusting?


----------



## Jono90

@Lee 
no at all.
maybe its your juice?


----------



## Vitblitz

Jono90 said:


> @Vitblitz
> Yeah. you could try the reseating of the postive block but more than likely it will come back.
> i basically have accepted it and remove my tank once a day (sometimes twice) and clean it.
> I honestly think its really disappointing that vandy vapes or vendors cant do a recall or some type of compensation.
> This is the last hype train i jump on. Next time ill watch and see what happens first.
> I still love the tank for its flavour and other aspects.



Thanks man I will try it, I see with the new coloured versions they say improved deck so ya im kinda feeling like vandy used the ss and black versions of the icon as beta product.

Both Icon and Kylin got improvements on the next batch (coloured version)
....leaves us that jumped on the hype wagon with egg on face.

But I still love the flavour of both.

Edit: going to try move the coils up and in a bit and try rewick a bit better as per Mike Vapes video on the kylin vs amit


----------



## Lee

Jono90 said:


> @Lee
> no at all.
> maybe its your juice?


Don't think so. The juice I used was BBM Apple fizz. Had it in my SM25, no rust


----------



## Schnappie

Alternative way of wicking if you guys want to try it out, not sure if it will help with the leaky tanks though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mine also still has the leaking issue, tried the reseating thing already (even though it was sitting perfect already) but no luck.
Luckily only using this tank at home cause my AL85 needs a new bat every 2 hours running the Kylin on it 

But even with this flaw i cant seem to get rid of the Kylin because there is no replacement for it "in its price bracket" that produces the flavour i get from this bad boy.

Any one tried out the Amit dual coil yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vitblitz

I have tried everything, the best I can get it if the glass is correct way around (I have noticed that my 6ml glass is slightly wider on one side) and I wick with minimal cotton, it only leaks if I don't close the juice flow and air flow and leave it standing.

It destroyed my minikin and a pair of chocs  juice flowed inside the mod overnight.

I do like this tank though.....the leak battle is big


----------



## Moey_Ismail

My friend bought a Kylin after trying mine and being super impressed by the tank, he's struggling with leaking/excessive condensation through the base so he asked me to build and wick his as mine gets a lil sweaty but that's it. I removed the 510 and reseated the positive block, built and wicked exactly the way I do mine. First tank was perfect, end of the second tank was back to the mod having juice all over the top, beneath the tank. When I removed the 510 I noticed a difference between mine and his Kylin that could be the issue, the 510 pin on his is 2 pieces, the screw that makes contact on the mods 510 and a longer screw that holds the positive block that smaller screw fits into. On mine it's just 1 long screw from positive block protruding out to make contact with the mods 510. I don't have any pics as I didn't wanna stuff up my build so I'll take some when I have to rebuild but I reckon maybe the Kylins with the split 510 setup may be the leaky 1s

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ettiennedj

So returned my Kylin to the kind Sirs on Thursday and received a replacement from them this morning. Going to build it in about 1 hour and will give feedback. Holding thumbs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jono90

@Moey_Ismail 

I have both the split 510 and solid 510 kylins. and they all have condensation build up. 
Just something i live with now.


----------



## Vitblitz

ettiennedj said:


> So returned my Kylin to the kind Sirs on Thursday and received a replacement from them this morning. Going to build it in about 1 hour and will give feedback. Holding thumbs.


Which kind sirs?


----------



## ettiennedj

Vitblitz said:


> Which kind sirs?


Sir vape

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Jono90 said:


> @Moey_Ismail
> 
> I have both the split 510 and solid 510 kylins. and they all have condensation build up.
> Just something i live with now.


It's puzzling as to why some do and others don't do that, perhaps below average quality control by Vandy Vapes?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vitblitz

ettiennedj said:


> Sir vape
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


They are willing to do exchanges on the Kylins purchased from them?


----------



## ettiennedj

Vitblitz said:


> They are willing to do exchanges on the Kylins purchased from them?


You would need to speak to them directly. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

ettiennedj said:


> So returned my Kylin to the kind Sirs on Thursday and received a replacement from them this morning. Going to build it in about 1 hour and will give feedback. Holding thumbs.


Well played Sirs, pays to support your local

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Hakhan said:


> Well played Sirs, pays to support your local


Yes very impressed with them, that's why i support them


----------



## haruspex

After watching the "new patent pending" 3 x coil Azeroth reviews I thought I would have some fun with the Kylin...

4 x Coils (30ga SS316L, 10 wrap, 2.5ID, 0.41 ohm) POW! Vapes like a boss at 50W! Thick tasty clouds! Still drinks juice like a pirate drinks Rum  
And no leaking when wicked like @BigGuy suggested on youtube

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Mahir

Final thoughts on the Kylin? Should I get me one?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Mahir said:


> Final thoughts on the Kylin? Should I get me one?



My opinion is that you wait for local Reload RTA feedback before buying. Based on what I hear overseas the Reload RTA is the best ever made.

I have heard good things on the Kylin and I have heard bad things...not enough for me to part with my Petri 24mm


----------



## incredible_hullk

CMMACKEM said:


> My opinion is that you wait for local Reload RTA feedback before buying. Based on what I hear overseas the Reload RTA is the best ever made.
> 
> I have heard good things on the Kylin and I have heard bad things...not enough for me to part with my Petri 24mm


Yeah but reload prob double price of kylin if u price sensitive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

incredible_hullk said:


> Yeah but reload prob double price of kylin if u price sensitive



Very true but if money is not a factor...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

I saw the Reload yeah, but can't justify paying around 1500 for it. Do you guys recommend the Kylin or should I pass on this one?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> I saw the Reload yeah, but can't justify paying around 1500 for it. Do you guys recommend the Kylin or should I pass on this one?



@Mahir I'm skipping given all the issues being experienced... flavor may be awesome but at what cost


----------



## Schnappie

Its hit and miss unfortunately. I have had no issues with mine though. Completely retired my mage rta


----------



## Daniel

I've emailed Vandy Vapes (info@vandyvapes.com) or (sally@vandyvape.com) , read their Warranty Details FIRST if you go down this road and make sure you have everything. Also be prepared and be patient as you will probably get all kinds of questions : http://www.vandyvape.com/category/Warranty_policy

Send pics of wicking method as well.

Back and forth like with most Chinese companies , even a suggest from the man himself to build with 3mm ID LOL.

Needless to say it's a waiting game now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I have had mine for 3 days. I am very happy with this tank. No grumbles, except it takes a bit longer to ramp up than with other RTA's. So I have to vape at 40 - 50 Watts, which is a bit high for me.

No leaking issues yet. I am the guy who will keep trying different builds and wicking methods until the problem is solved. So if I encounter any leaking issues I will give feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

Moey_Ismail said:


> Like most of you in this thread I had an issue with the leaking/condensation coming out through the bottom of the afc ring, I followed what @KZOR recommended and voila 3 tanks later and nothing but a little "sweat" right next to the airflow slots, the bottom of the tank and top of the mod is completely dry as seen in the picture.
> View attachment 93586
> here's what I did
> 1)Loosen the 510 pin and re-seat the positive block and re-tighten all the way
> 2)Place coils in a more natural position as in the pic (by natural I mean if you pull on the coil with the ID rod in it your coil should settle with the center of the ID rod over the center of the post holes). Also wicking should be tight through the coil (not tight enough to deform the coils but tight enough to drag your mod if you tugged on a tail), I'm using a 3mm ID, and comb the tails to prevent dry hits before snipping them to size
> View attachment 93587
> 3)Height of the coil should be just so that the bottom of the coil is in line with the top of the side airflow if looked at from the side, as in the picture, also be sure to push the wick away from the airflow
> View attachment 93588
> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼Goodluck guys


so high for the coils?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

MoneymanVape said:


> so high for the coils?


It increases flavor by having the side airflow passing through the coils and kills any popping and spitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

There was a problem with some of the first batch Kylins.
I managed to get the leaking/condensation down a bit by inhaling alot of the excess vapour out during my drags.
But there is still alot of juice then is acceptable.

I got hold of Vandy Vapes and was asked to submit a couple of pics of the barcode, authentication hologram sticker, the bottom of my tank and my build with how its wicked.
They are sending me a replacement deck which confirms that there were issues with some decks.

So you might be one of the unlucky few like me that have recieved these faulty decks and it doesn't matter what you do it will always leak so i suggest you get a hold of Vandy Vapes to resolve this on
Info@vandyvape.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex

Clouds4Days said:


> There was a problem with some of the first batch Kylins.
> I managed to get the leaking/condensation down a bit by inhaling alot of the excess vapour out during my drags.
> But there is still alot of juice then is acceptable.
> 
> I got hold of Vandy Vapes and was asked to submit a couple of pics of the barcode, authentication hologram sticker, the bottom of my tank and my build with how its wicked.
> They are sending me a replacement deck which confirms that there were issues with some decks.
> 
> So you might be one of the unlucky few like me that have recieved these faulty decks and it doesn't matter what you do it will always leak so i suggest you get a hold of Vandy Vapes to resolve this on
> Info@vandyvape.com



Would be nice to see the pics of the 'leaking' deck and the 'fixed' deck if you don't mind  Will help the guys with leaking issues to identify if they have the correct build deck.


----------



## Clouds4Days

haruspex said:


> Would be nice to see the pics of the 'leaking' deck and the 'fixed' deck if you don't mind  Will help the guys with leaking issues to identify if they have the correct build deck.



Will do so once i get the new deck brother. Which is probbaly gonna take about 6 weeks as they sent the new deck using china post.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Will do so once i get the new deck brother. Which is probbaly gonna take about 6 weeks as they sent the new deck using china post.


Does the 6 week wait include delays at SAPO?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Does the 6 week wait include delays at SAPO?


Only 6 weeks with a SAPO delay  , someone deserves a raise

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Does the 6 week wait include delays at SAPO?



Well 2 weeks to get to SA then another 6 weeks at Sapo so should be here im time for Christmas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Clouds4Days said:


> Well 2 weeks to get to SA then another 6 weeks at Sapo so should be here im time for Christmas



Sounds about right. Received a Gearbest package yesterday 52 day after it was sent. Took 8 days to get to SA and it was not held by customs for the rest of the 44 days. Post office limbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969

Damn, the bloody shipping time is the ONLY reason i don't import. 

What i still fail to understand is how on this earth, in this day, this age, it is possible to experience such delays in what is in essence something that happens without hitch billions of times a day, all over this world, except here in South Africa.


----------



## Dr Phil

Hetic the kylin got a lot of bad hits here was amped for this tank.


----------



## Comrad Juju

Hardtail1969 said:


> Damn, the bloody shipping time is the ONLY reason i don't import.
> 
> What i still fail to understand is how on this earth, in this day, this age, it is possible to experience such delays in what is in essence something that happens without hitch billions of times a day, all over this world, except here in South Africa.




If you willing to pay for dhl it takes 3 days. US sites is pretty expensive starting at $60 but the EU guys starting at £15 also for dhl.

China is about $30. But processing of orders normally take a extra few days before it's shipped.


----------



## Waine

This morning I removed the Kylin from the Mod. The 510 on the mod was p*$$ wet. The outer ring of the base of the Kylin where the serial number is was wet. It seems Juice leaks out if the outer ring edge of the base of the RTA.

I have no patience to send things back with pics etc. This is a mechanical defect, not a wicking issue. So there is no challenge here for me to resolve.

So for me, the Kylin now sucks, and it will go into my "Collection" box. I don't get rid of any atty I dislike. I just keep them.

Very disappointed.


I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Waine said:


> This morning I removed the Kylin from the Mod. The 510 on the mod was p*$$ wet. The outer ring of the base of the Kylin where the serial number is was wet. It seems Juice leaks out if the outer ring edge of the base of the RTA.
> 
> I have no patience to send things back with pics etc. This is a mechanical defect, not a wicking issue. So there is no challenge here for me to resolve.
> 
> So for me, the Kylin now sucks, and it will go into my "Collection" box. I don't get rid of any atty I dislike. I just keep them.
> 
> Very disappointed.
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks! Have you tried returning it to the vendor you got it from locally?


----------



## Waine

Last night I gave the Kylin another chance. I re wicked it. It stood upright overnight. So I am happily vaping and watching the cricket now and guess what? There is E liquid piddling out of the outer ring of the base. 

I don't have the energy to haggle send it back to the vendor.

The atty also takes too long to ramp up even using 24 Ga wire.

The Kylin is rubbish in my mind. I am so disappointed! I think I must pull a Rob Fisher and throw it over Kloof Gorge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Last night I gave the Kylin another chance. I re wicked it. It stood upright overnight. So I am happily vaping and watching the cricket now and guess what? There is E liquid piddling out of the outer ring of the base.
> 
> I don't have the energy to haggle send it back to the vendor.
> 
> The atty also takes too long to ramp up even using 24 Ga wire.
> 
> The Kylin is rubbish in my mind. I am so disappointed! I think I must pull a Rob Fisher and throw it over Kloof Gorge.



Yes do it @Waine! The Kylin was an overhyped atty that's for sure... Mine didn't leak like a lot of them did but leaving it overnight on a mod did make me take it off the mod and clean it and add it to the Ho Hum pile! But first I cleaned my precious mod of juice... luckily the mod had a big catch cup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

So this leaking issues seems to be a defect with the first batch of Kylins, as not all of them leak like this and Vandy Vape are sending our replacement parts for those who have issues with the leaking it seems?

My friend got one yesterday and I am heavily impressed with the vape from it, flavour is really good and it is easy to build and wick, airflow is very smooth. If you can get one which doesn't leak I think it could be quite something - although I'd need to have one and sit with it for a bit to see if it could compete with the Petri 24.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The problem is that when you get an issue with a tank or device you never feel the same about it… tried the Kylin and the issues killed it forever for me… same issue I had with my Hussar #4… I had 3 perfect Hussars and used them all the time and then the 4th one arrived and they had the wrong O-Rings with the result that it leaked and at that price (or any price for that matter) it irritated the crap out of me… now the Hussar is a great RTA but I hardly use them anymore because of the issue I had with the one.

I guess the 2 guys that had the issue with the Skyline may feel the same way which is a great pity because the Skyline is unreservedly the best RTA for the 28 watt brigade…


----------



## Waine

So, this is how I have to vape the Kylin to finish the last bit of juice before I trash it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Justink

PsyCLown said:


> So this leaking issues seems to be a defect with the first batch of Kylins, as not all of them leak like this and Vandy Vape are sending our replacement parts for those who have issues with the leaking it seems?
> 
> My friend got one yesterday and I am heavily impressed with the vape from it, flavour is really good and it is easy to build and wick, airflow is very smooth. If you can get one which doesn't leak I think it could be quite something - although I'd need to have one and sit with it for a bit to see if it could compete with the Petri 24.


Will they be sending the new parts to our local vendors or does one have to go through the lengthly process of getting the parts directly from vandy vape?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Justink said:


> Will they be sending the new parts to our local vendors or does one have to go through the lengthly process of getting the parts directly from vandy vape?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


I have no clue, I would imagine go through Vandy Vapes directly.

I see that the new coloured Kylins are different in that they have kidney shape refill holes and a top metal piece which secures the glass in place.
So I am going to try get myself one and hope they have fixed the leaking issues on those ones.

I agree completely that you should not have issues like this with a tank.


----------



## Waine

I removed the tissue paper after 2 hours of just sitting on my desk, and this is the result.

Friggin irritating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

Using an SS version of the tank for about a week now. No Leaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

Waine said:


> View attachment 97803
> 
> 
> I removed the tissue paper after 2 hours of just sitting on my desk, and this is the result.
> 
> Friggin irritating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to confirm, you did watch Bigguy's / sir vapes video on wicking the Kylin? Especially the part where he describes that the juice flow control can move the wicks if too long? After doing what he suggested I had no leaking. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

haruspex said:


> Just to confirm, you did watch Bigguy's / sir vapes video on wicking the Kylin? Especially the part where he describes that the juice flow control can move the wicks if too long? After doing what he suggested I had no leaking.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the tip. I am on leave with some spare time. Perhaps I may just do that. I like solving a problem. I was thinking of making rubber washers out of my vape bands at one stage. I may try washers made out Checkers packets if Big Guys's video is of no assistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

I wonder when the coloured one will arrive in SA, I ordered a blue one from over the seas and hope they do not have the same leaking issue.


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> I wonder when the coloured one will arrive in SA, I ordered a blue one from over the seas and hope they do not have the same leaking issue.



Viking Vapes have them in stock.


----------



## PsyCLown

Rob Fisher said:


> Viking Vapes have them in stock.


Now we just need someone to buy one and let us know if it leaks as well or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

I bought mine from the "2nd batch" at Vapeclub according to them and have had no leaks now for weeks. That being said this tank kinda lost its appeal for me and hardly using it now. But only because I still like restricted lung hits more. And If I want desserts and clouds I would rather drip.


----------



## Waine

I threw mine over Kloof Gorge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Marcel Keller

Hi all,

Bought a Kylin last week and it leaks. Vendor said they will take it up with Vandyvapes inporter. I don't have the time to wait. Will rather buy someting else.
Being weekend and not in the mood for shops I took to the bench with this issue. Dismantled it to the core of the problem after nothing else seem to fix this leak no matter how its built. I like the flovour it makes so a bit of tinkering didn't phase me much.
I found they didn't make provision for a seal before press fitting the gold deck. This allows juice to trickle down between the base and deck.
Cleaned it all up, added a o-ring and reassembled. Leak gone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Useful 2


----------



## Daniel

Marcel Keller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a Kylin last week and it leaks. Vendor said they will take it up with Vandyvapes inporter. I don't have the time to wait. Will rather buy someting else.
> Being weekend and not in the mood for shops I took to the bench with this issue. Dismantled it to the core of the problem after nothing else seem to fix this leak no matter how its built. I like the flovour it makes so a bit of tinkering didn't phase me much.
> I found they didn't make provision for a seal before press fitting the gold deck. This allows juice to trickle down between the base and deck.
> Cleaned it all up, added a o-ring and reassembled. Leak gone.



Added the O-ring where bud ? Bottom of deck so basically between mod and deck or did you un-pressfit the entire deck ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Also interested to know. Pics if possible please.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justink

Following, up till now mine's been shelved, hopefully you found a fix for us

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

Marcel Keller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a Kylin last week and it leaks. Vendor said they will take it up with Vandyvapes inporter. I don't have the time to wait. Will rather buy someting else.
> Being weekend and not in the mood for shops I took to the bench with this issue. Dismantled it to the core of the problem after nothing else seem to fix this leak no matter how its built. I like the flovour it makes so a bit of tinkering didn't phase me much.
> I found they didn't make provision for a seal before press fitting the gold deck. This allows juice to trickle down between the base and deck.
> Cleaned it all up, added a o-ring and reassembled. Leak gone.


yes pics if you can bud


----------



## Jono90

Yeah this is exciting.
but i have no idea how the whole deck comes out?


----------



## Marcel Keller

Daniel said:


> Added the O-ring where bud ? Bottom of deck so basically between mod and deck or did you un-pressfit the entire deck ?


I un-pressed the deck to get in underneath.


----------



## Jono90

@Marcel Keller 
But exactly how does one unpress the deck?


----------



## Marcel Keller

ettiennedj said:


> Also interested to know. Pics if possible please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk





Jono90 said:


> @Marcel Keller
> But exactly how does one unpress the deck?


You remove positive 510 post screw and insulator. Pull the positive coil mount block and insulator out. 
You can now drift it out by sticking a screw driver through the bottom hole and gently tap or press the base out.


----------



## Marcel Keller

MoneymanVape said:


> yes pics if you can bud


----------



## Marcel Keller

Here's some pic's for those interested.


ettiennedj said:


> Also interested to know. Pics if possible please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk





MoneymanVape said:


> yes pics if you can bud



Here goes. Not in sequence.


----------



## Marcel Keller

ettiennedj said:


> Also interested to know. Pics if possible please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk





Jono90 said:


> @Marcel Keller
> But exactly how does one unpress the deck?


You remove positive 510 post screw and insulator. Pull the positive coil mount block and insulator out.
You can now drift it out by sticking a screw driver through the bottom hole. Dont loose the ball for the air ring!


----------



## zadiac

Marcel Keller said:


> You remove positive 510 post screw and insulator. Pull the positive coil mount block and insulator out.
> You can now drift it out by sticking a screw driver through the bottom hole. Dont loose the ball for the air ring!



Where exactly did you put the extra o-ring in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marcel Keller

Marcel Keller said:


> You remove positive 510 post screw and insulator. Pull the positive coil mount block and insulator out.
> You can now drift it out by sticking a screw driver through the bottom hole. Dont loose the ball for the air ring!



See Pic's @MoneymanVape reply.


----------



## Marcel Keller

Marcel Keller said:


> You remove positive 510 post screw and insulator. Pull the positive coil mount block and insulator out.
> You can now drift it out by sticking a screw driver through the bottom hole and gently tap or press the base out.



See Pic's @MoneymanVape reply.


----------



## Marcel Keller

ettiennedj said:


> Also interested to know. Pics if possible please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



See Pic's @MoneymanVape reply.


----------



## Jono90

Ok so now we know how to open it.
but now im just trying to work out the exact place to put an o-ring? 
and where do we get the o-ring? from the spares packet?


----------



## Sterling Vape

So I sent Vandy Vape an mail yesterday with all the details and requirements. They said they will post a new deck to me. They have not given me an ETA though?


----------



## Daniel

Sterling Vape said:


> So I sent Vandy Vape an mail yesterday with all the details and requirements. They said they will post a new deck to me. They have not given me an ETA though?



Takes a few days , mine is on it's way via the rowboat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Has anybody try the o-ring thing yet?


----------



## Sterling Vape

Daniel said:


> Takes a few days , mine is on it's way via the rowboat


Cool, let us know when it comes.


----------



## zadiac

I just sent my email to VV. Will see what happens...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Jono90 said:


> Has anybody try the o-ring thing yet?



Would also like to try it but position of the O-ring not clear. @Marcel Keller , please can you indicate where exactly the oring needs to be placed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Received a reply from Vandy Vapes:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Phil,
Thanks for your email and the pics.
We'll send you a new SS deck for replacement by the end of this week and update tracking then.
Have a nice day.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great service from these guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Po7713

Hi All
I really want to get a kylin, but with all these leaking issues do you think it's still worth taking a chance hoping to get a non leaking model? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

FWIW, I have one in Red and it hasn't even hinted at wanting to leak. I think it's safe to go for the coloured ones as they're definitely newer batches with the leaky base problem sorted out. 

They also added a top-fill holder cap thingie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Po7713

BumbleBee said:


> FWIW, I have one in Red and it hasn't even hinted at wanting to leak. I think it's safe to go for the coloured ones as they're definitely newer batches with the leaky base problem sorted out.
> 
> They also added a top-fill holder cap thingie.
> 
> View attachment 98799


Thanks appreciate the feedback  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Po7713 said:


> Hi All
> I really want to get a kylin, but with all these leaking issues do you think it's still worth taking a chance hoping to get a non leaking model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've also heard that the new color versions don't have the leaking/condensation issue. Personal opinion, the Kylin is great but the Reload is better, it's all budget dependant though


----------



## Po7713

Moey_Ismail said:


> I've also heard that the new color versions don't have the leaking/condensation issue. Personal opinion, the Kylin is great but the Reload is better, it's all budget dependant though


I would love to get the Reload it tics every box but budget is not allowing it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

@Marcel Keller 
Please indicate on one of your photos where to position the o-ring 
I would love to try it out


----------



## BumbleBee

Sorry guys, I jumped the gun a little bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jono90

It seems like either the O-ring thing will help us all out or we buggered. 
Just seems weird that they didnt place an o-ring already


----------



## ettiennedj

Waiting anxiously for the position

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> Sorry guys, I jumped the gun a little bit...
> 
> View attachment 98877



Welcome to our pathetic little club

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

I was just looking around now and i saw on planetofthevapes forum, There is a guy there who claims he got 2 replacement decks and they also leak.
So i dont even think ill bother getting new decks. 
Tried the O-ring thing but i cant get the deck to come out. I dont want to put too much force on it.
Hopefully someone here can give us a better tutorial.
Other than that just walk around with a cloth lol


----------



## Waine

I was only joking when I said I threw mine over Kloof Gorge. Instead I made little tampons to soak up the leak. 










Let's see if this works.

I'm chain vaping it now.

The Kylin is a great tank, except for the leaking.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB

That's a bit like saying "We had a fantastic holiday, except for the day that the avalanche buried us and polar bears then ate us". 

It's 2017, RTA technology has been around for a while. If it was some wildly innovative thing that uses totally new coils and wicking methods, one could accept teething problems. I think Vandy need to face the fact that they screwed up horribly and the product is not fit for purpose and should be withdrawn from the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jono90

Well for me its just the hassle that sucks.
I always did wipe my tanks and mods down often but now its like double.
If the O-ring fix works it would be awesome. but im having my doubts about it. as getting the deck out seems quiet difficult or atleast to not damage it.
I just remove them from my mod when not in use. So atleast i know my mods will be fine.
Weirdest thing about is sometimes it takes the whole day to collect and others like an hour.


----------



## Jono90

But it really is a Hate love thing with the kylin.
Its flavour is amazing with 3mm 26G/36G NI80 fused claptons when built like @Moey_Ismail Suggested with the key factor being the height of the coils.
every other tank i have used just doesnt give me the same flavour.
Anybody else tried the new ammit?


----------



## Dexter

Waine said:


> I was only joking when I said I threw mine over Kloof Gorge. Instead I made little tampons to soak up the leak.
> 
> View attachment 98969
> 
> 
> View attachment 98971
> 
> 
> View attachment 98973
> 
> 
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> I'm chain vaping it now.
> 
> The Kylin is a great tank, except for the leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude! You just used hairdressing scissors to cut cloth


----------



## PsyCLown

Very disappointing that the coloured ones also leak!

I have one on the way and was under the impression they'd have resolved this issue. Sigh.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Po7713

Ok so I'm not taking a chance on the Kylin where do we go from here? What other duel coil RTA that takes 810 drip tips are there "that doesn't leak"?? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Po7713 said:


> Ok so I'm not taking a chance on the Kylin where do we go from here? What other duel coil RTA that takes 810 drip tips are there "that doesn't leak"??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Try the azeroth or Reload budget permitting


----------



## Po7713

Schnappie said:


> Try the azeroth or Reload budget permitting


Reload is single coil and the azeroth doesn't take 810 drip tips sorry I have a lot of 810's and like to match with my mods or mood  that's why the Kylin was perfect ticked all the boxes. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

@Po7713 

Reload isnt single coil. 
Only problem is the price.


----------



## Po7713

Jono90 said:


> @Po7713
> 
> Reload isnt single coil.
> Only problem is the price.


Sorry you right it is duel coil but yes the price it's a bit rough  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

Yeah rather rough.
I got 8 kylins so getting 8 Reloads will be like over 8k....No thanks.


----------



## Po7713

Wow 8 kylin's how many leak? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

All of them. 
New batch,Old batch doesnt matter.
and if you do a google it seems like to so called "replacement decks" leak also.


----------



## Po7713

Jono90 said:


> All of them.
> New batch,Old batch doesnt matter.
> and if you do a google it seems like to so called "replacement decks" leak also.


Wow 8 for 8 that sucks bad luck, thanks for the info on the Reload maby I'll win it in a lucky draw 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh

I watched DJLSB review and he said that a deck with juice flow control like the kylin is likely to leak, if it hasn't yet then later on it will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

I've had no leaking. Not a drop.
So win I suppose.
But I still can't see where he put an oring in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AlphaDog

I have the Ammit dual and it's really great. It does sweat a little but it doesn't leak at all. I'd recommend it over the Kylin - AND its relatively well priced.


----------



## Waine

I am a fair guy. I won't diss the Kylin anymore. So, here is a pic of it in action with the yellow Pre cut tampons. It works like a charm. I cut about 20. 

Regarding my scissors. I have three of these used only for cotton and vaping. 

I'm happily puffing on the Kylin before the rugby. 

Edit 

I cannot fault the Kylin except for the leaking. But as I always say, I like a challenge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90

@Waine 

What Fabric did you make the "Tampons" out of?


----------



## Nightwalker

Well what can I say. It seems that they didn't take into account the large tank and pressure. 
I got hold of Vandy vape. Showed my leak and all info they wanted..
They promptly replied and are sending a new one. Brilliant service.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Is it just me, but on large tank mode... You look at it and wonder, heck that's a lot of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Nightwalker said:


> Is it just me, but on large tank mode... You look at it and wonder, heck that's a lot of juice


And the sad part is it empties rather quickly for 6ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Waine said:


> View attachment 99253
> 
> 
> I am a fair guy. I won't diss the Kylin anymore. So, here is a pic of it in action with the yellow Pre cut tampons. It works like a charm. I cut about 20.
> 
> Regarding my scissors. I have three of these used only for cotton and vaping.
> 
> I'm happily puffing on the Kylin before the rugby.
> 
> Edit
> 
> I cannot fault the Kylin except for the leaking. But as I always say, I like a challenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did u use for the tampons?


----------



## Waine

Nightwalker said:


> What did u use for the tampons?



I used a thin yellow absorbent cloth. Using a 50c piece as my template, I cut some then cut a hole in the centre for the 510 pin to fit through.

Works like a charm. If you enlarge the pic you can see a tiny piece of the yellow cloth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Thanks to you @Waine I also cut out some "cloth spacers" and so far so good I would say - except for the spacers ending up with the threaded side of the 510 pin its working well I would say ! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Here are the results of the "cloth spacers". Success! @DirtyD . Cut the hole bigger to prevent the 510 from catching on it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't believe you guys are preserving with this issue... for me the gorge is calling... and I'm one of the lucky ones that got one that didn't leak from the 510.


----------



## mad_hatter

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't believe you guys are preserving with this issue... for me the gorge is calling... and I'm one of the lucky ones that got one that didn't leak from the 510.



We're all not HE ballers to simply chuck R500 into a ravine.

Also awaiting my replacement deck from vandy vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Waine said:


> Here are the results of the "cloth spacers". Success! @DirtyD . Cut the hole bigger to prevent the 510 from catching on it.
> 
> View attachment 99407
> 
> 
> View attachment 99408
> 
> 
> View attachment 99409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you re use and wash them or do you cut a few and use one per day ?


----------



## BrianH

mad_hatter said:


> We're all not HE ballers to simply chuck R500 into a ravine.
> 
> Also awaiting my replacement deck from vandy vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am also awaiting my replacement deck from vandyvape, received the tracking number earlier this morning, I have to say the tank has awesome flavour but revision 1 leaks like a bloody colander



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Vape

Hey guys, 

Anyone managed to successfully track their post from vandy? 

I get an error in the tracking number provided.


----------



## PsyCLown

Has anyone been able to confirm if any of the Kylins do not leak?
If all of them leak, they're as good as a paper weight.


----------



## BrianH

PsyCLown said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if any of the Kylins do not leak?
> If all of them leak, they're as good as a paper weight.



1st release leaks due to the split pin, rev 2 and rev 3 don't leak at all besides sweating due to the split pin being replaced with a single pin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if any of the Kylins do not leak?
> If all of them leak, they're as good as a paper weight.



Mine doesn't leak... never has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

Split pin or solid pin both leak/condensation 
I got both 8 in total. and all of them do it.


----------



## Waine

DirtyD said:


> Do you re use and wash them or do you cut a few and use one per day ?



I use one per day. Then throw it away. The cloth is cheap - nice and absorbent. It is the only solution to my Kylin leaking dilemma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Just reporting back.

I recieved my new Kylin Deck from vandy capes(eventually after 2 and a half months)
And no more leaking.

Coiled and wicked exact same way as my old deck so its confirmed that some of the first few decks were duds.

If yours is one of those duds contact vandy vapes via email and they will sort you out. (Im not sure what time frame there warranty period is)

I was disapointes about the leaking but vandy vapes were very helpful and i will definetly buy from there product range again because of great customer service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Clouds4Days said:


> Just reporting back.
> 
> I recieved my new Kylin Deck from vandy capes(eventually after 2 and a half months)
> And no more leaking.
> 
> Coiled and wicked exact same way as my old deck so its confirmed that some of the first few decks were duds.
> 
> If yours is one of those duds contact vandy vapes via email and they will sort you out. (Im not sure what time frame there warranty period is)
> 
> I was disapointes about the leaking but vandy vapes were very helpful and i will definetly buy from there product range again because of great customer service.



Mine has yet to arrive.


----------



## Clouds4Days

zadiac said:


> Mine has yet to arrive.



Yeah they sent deck via china post. Mine shipped end may and only arrived last week.

Im just glad i have a atty i can actually use now.
Kylin still produces one of the best flavours on a dual coil for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah they sent deck via china post. Mine shipped end may and only arrived last week.
> 
> Im just glad i have a atty i can actually use now.
> Kylin still produces one of the best flavours on a dual coil for me.



Sad thing is I cannot find my receipt when I bought my Kylin RTA - now they don't want to send me one until I get it


----------



## Clouds4Days

DirtyD said:


> Sad thing is I cannot find my receipt when I bought my Kylin RTA - now they don't want to send me one until I get it



Who doesnt wanna send you a new base bud? Are you dealing direct with vandy vapes? I did and vandy vapes never asked me for a recipt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Clouds4Days said:


> Who doesnt wanna send you a new base bud? Are you dealing direct with vandy vapes? I did and vandy vapes never asked me for a recipt.



Yes directly with them - send me the contact details that you worked with please in PM


----------



## BrianH

Didn't you get an email receipt when you purchased it? If you need a receipt I have mine that I can mail to you if you pm me I will gladly do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

DirtyD said:


> Yes directly with them - send me the contact details that you worked with please in PM



I email info@vandyvape.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Clouds4Days said:


> I email info@vandyvape.com


Thanks I tried that now  Hopefully they can help me ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I still use my "Leaklin" every day. One of the best duel coil vapes, ever, for me personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

So I finally received my replacement deck from VV. Been using it for a few days now and no leaking or condesation so far, but let's not get too excited about that. Will have to use it for a lot longer to really restore my confidence in VV. Let's see what happens...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter

zadiac said:


> So I finally received my replacement deck from VV. Been using it for a few days now and no leaking or condesation so far, but let's not get too excited about that. Will have to use it for a lot longer to really restore my confidence in VV. Let's see what happens...


I also just received my replacement deck, has been standing overnight with no leaks


----------



## Sterling Vape

zadiac said:


> So I finally received my replacement deck from VV. Been using it for a few days now and no leaking or condesation so far, but let's not get too excited about that. Will have to use it for a lot longer to really restore my confidence in VV. Let's see what happens...


The deck posted from Vandy via post?

I am still waiting since June ffs, can't track the thing.


----------



## mad_hatter

Sterling Vape said:


> The deck posted from Vandy via post?
> 
> I am still waiting since June ffs, can't track the thing.


If you haven't got one yet, email them again. They sent mine from the US with a tracking code


----------



## Sterling Vape

mad_hatter said:


> If you haven't got one yet, email them again. They sent mine from the US with a tracking code


when i put the tracking details, this is all i get:

6/28/2017 8:42 PM Posting/Collection 
6/29/2017 3:47 PM Departure from outward office of exchange


----------



## mad_hatter

In that case I suspect it’s been lost by our postal service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Sterling Vape said:


> The deck posted from Vandy via post?
> 
> I am still waiting since June ffs, can't track the thing.



Yes, but I waited more than two months for it.


----------



## mad_hatter

mad_hatter said:


> In that case I suspect it’s been lost by our postal service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Sterling Vape, if you're unhappy about not getting your replacement deck, why are you disliking my post? It's not like I'm the one responsible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

mad_hatter said:


> @Sterling Vape, if you're unhappy about not getting your replacement deck, why are you disliking my post? It's not like I'm the one responsible?


hahaha, sorry bro. I was lazy to type. Forgot it impacts your user rating.


----------



## zadiac

mad_hatter said:


> I also just received my replacement deck, has been standing overnight with no leaks



Aaaand the leaking started. Sorry Vandy Vapes. I cannot buy another tank from you again. Just not worth the money. So sad. Such an awesome flavor tank. IMO VV didn't even make an effort to address the leaking issue because the original decks and the replacement decks are EXACTLY the same.


----------



## Waine

I must say, Vandy Vape are making other great RDA’s. Besides The Kylin (Leakdin)I still enjoy what the company is delivering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Waine said:


> I must say, Vandy Vape are making other great RDA’s. Besides The Kylin (Leakdin)I still enjoy what the company is delivering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, suit yourself. As for me: Once bitten, twice shy. I'll be stearing clear of VV products. I do have a Mesh RDA incoming and will test it, but at least it's not a tank. I will however, test out the new OBS Cruis II tank. Looks very promising.


----------



## Waine

Point taken. I am over with tanks. I have sufficient to last me a life time. Now, I just want to buy everything “Squonk”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthyJoker

Seeing all these posts about issues with leaking regarding this tank. Sigh I just bought one of these today


----------



## zadiac

WorthyJoker said:


> Seeing all these posts about issues with leaking regarding this tank. Sigh I just bought one of these today



Sorry mate. She's gonna leak on you. Get ready for major flooding.


----------



## BumbleBee

WorthyJoker said:


> Seeing all these posts about issues with leaking regarding this tank. Sigh I just bought one of these today


You got the rainbow one? That's one of the later releases so less prone to gushing. I'm still using my red one, there is a wee bit of juice that collects under the base but it doesn't dump its contents like so many other popular tanks have done to me in the past (looking at you Griffin 25!). It's a fantastic vape despite the moisture build up so I really don't mind taking the tank off and wiping its bum from time to time. Fortunately the liquid never gets into the 510 connector.


----------



## WorthyJoker

BumbleBee said:


> You got the rainbow one? That's one of the later releases so less prone to gushing. I'm still using my red one, there is a wee bit of juice that collects under the base but it doesn't dump its contents like so many other popular tanks have done to me in the past (looking at you Griffin 25!). It's a fantastic vape despite the moisture build up so I really don't mind taking the tank off and wiping its bum from time to time. Fortunately the liquid never gets into the 510 connector.



SS version, I'm really hoping there's little to no leakage with this. Only reason I bought it was because I've heard nothing but great things from friends till I stumbled onto this thread. Out of curiosity, how bad is it if it does leak into the 510 connector?


----------



## Shibz

@WorthyJoker yeah bro the newer version when wicked just right on point it wont leak you'll get sweating but slight not bad as v1 where it came down like a waterfall over and above its flaws its an awesome tank just wick it right hehe. @BumbleBee i know the feeling with the griffin  today i was rocking a bellus v1  missed it lokl enjoyed it to the max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shibz

WorthyJoker said:


> SS version, I'm really hoping there's little to no leakage with this. Only reason I bought it was because I've heard nothing but great things from friends till I stumbled onto this thread. Out of curiosity, how bad is it if it does leak into the 510 connector?


Well basically your mod has alot of electric components in it and you know what happens if water gets in anything electronic it will just die on you thats well worst case scenario. But keep your head uo dont be down it is a good tank just keeo an eye on it until u ace the Wicking then you dont have to worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WorthyJoker said:


> Out of curiosity, how bad is it if it does leak into the 510 connector?



As @Shibz said... really bad for a regulated mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorthyJoker

Well what do you know, it leaked like a mofo. Not surprised at all


----------



## zadiac

WorthyJoker said:


> Well what do you know, it leaked like a mofo. Not surprised at all



Told ya 

I got a "new" base from VV and it leaked just as much as the "old" one. I'm cured of the VandyVape Hype.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WorthyJoker

zadiac said:


> Told ya
> 
> I got a "new" base from VV and it leaked just as much as the "old" one. I'm cured of the VandyVape Hype.


It's a pity really.. 500 bucks, such a let down. Oh well you live and you learn


----------



## mad_hatter

Been using my Kylin with the replacement deck for a few weeks now, no leaking. Guess I got lucky?


----------

